# Our Views



## Foxbat (Sep 18, 2005)

Recently got myself a wee digital camera and we are such a diverse bunch I thought it might be a nice idea if we shared our different  views and landscapes of the world. I don’t know if anybody’s really interested in doing this  but here’s mine anyway.



In the distance is the Firth of Forth and to the right is the Bass Rock. It has the second largest Rock Gannet colony in the world (around 25000 pairs). The rock itself is named after the Gannets (Sula Bassana). I’ve actually been on the rock and it’s impressive with 300 foot cliffs, an old prison, a lighthouse and a massive foghorn. From the shore of Belhaven Bay (hidden by the sandstone cliffs in the left foreground) you can watch the Gannets diving for food. Also, there are Cormorants, Seals, and Puffins around the rock.

There’s an old tale that, as a form of torture, men were bound and a fish tied to their heads. Then they were bundled into the sea around the Bass where hungry Gannets pierced the mens’ skulls as they dived for the bait. Don’t know if that’s true or not but it sounds pretty gruesome.



And  this view is just a few minutes walk from my house.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 18, 2005)

great veiw foxbat the veiw from my window as i sit here is not impressive at all it is just 2 tower blocks blocking my veiw of the kilpatrick hillswhen i stay at my mothers a long time ago I had a great veiw across the river clyde  and could see the trossachs  and ben lomand on a clear day  i havent got a decent digital camara  but will try and get a decent picture of the local area


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, that's absolutely fantastic Foxbat!  Lucky thing being able to see that view.  

We have nice views in Western Australia - but not from my unit where I live - just a sandstone wall!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 18, 2005)

Must be great to live over that end - it looks like nice hills towards Edinburgh, and Edinburgh itself is a beautiful city. And you're near the sea... 

And if you travel from Foxbat up the Forth, you end up at a range of hills calls the Ochil Hills, with myself living under the far end near Stirling. 

Not a great pic, but the hills are great and moody, and here's the small section that I live under.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 18, 2005)

this is a veiw from my neck of the woods


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 18, 2005)

This is a view of the mountains east of Fresno taken from the university campus right across the street from where I live.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 18, 2005)

Urban Rat am I, so this is my view - has a certain unique charm though....


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 18, 2005)

Some very nice views (even Winters_Sorrow's....looks like a very nice pub but the big question is....does it serve a good pint? )


----------



## lazygun (Sep 21, 2005)

A picture of my neck of the woods.That's me and the ever-faithful hound on the shore-line.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 22, 2005)

Is that your house in the background lazygun?


----------



## lazygun (Sep 22, 2005)

More of a _Dirty wee Rascal _than a _King of the Castle_,Foxbat.


----------



## Auer (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's a picture taken near my home last winter...


----------



## lazygun (Sep 22, 2005)

I miss snow like that,...


----------



## Auer (Sep 22, 2005)

So do I, but fortunately the winter is only a couple of months away, hopefully it's going to be cold and snowy. 
But I'd love to see Scotland some day...


----------



## lazygun (Sep 22, 2005)

What's stopping you?.

There's only one of me,honest!.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, the view out of my actual window is pretty poor... but nearby we have:





and:





and lots of views like this:





So not too bad, overall


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nice views Cal.  I love view 2 - almost like the one I use for my Screen Saver.


----------



## Auer (Sep 23, 2005)

lazygun said:
			
		

> What's stopping you?.
> 
> There's only one of me,honest!.




Money *sigh* - I'm just a poor writer, you know  But If I can some day fulfill my dream and visit Scotland, I'll hunt you down and you can offer me some of your best single malt whisky, OK?


----------



## lazygun (Sep 24, 2005)

Consider it done,Auer.


----------



## Spook (Sep 29, 2005)

Here's a picture from the cemetary near to where I live.






This is the head-stone of a grave; the grave untended and the writing faded. I took this just after dawn one morning with the sun shining down across the tree-line.

Sad really.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 29, 2005)

Sad but artistic Spook


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 29, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Very nice views Cal. I love view 2 - almost like the one I use for my Screen Saver.


 
Yeah.  My screen saver looks a lot like that, as well.


----------



## Leto (Sep 29, 2005)

From the stairs beside my building, I see this : 






And among my neighbours, I've got a ghost singer who prefer to hang among his fans in daytime :


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 29, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> From the stairs beside my building, I see this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that guy is a bit too much of a fan


----------

